# Vote for your favorite bike for the ECDG Calendar!



## fl750mudchic (Apr 4, 2009)

Repost from Kris, East Coast Dirty Girls President:

PLEASE VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE BIKES FOR THE 2010 EAST COAST DIRTY GIRLS CALENDAR FOR THE TROOPS. 

THE TOP 6 BIKES WIN A SPOT IN OUR CALENDAR WE DO EVERY YEAR FOR CHARITY AND THAT IS SOLD ALL OVER THE COUNTRY AND SHIPPED ALL OVER THE WORLD. 

THE LINK TO THE PICS ARE : http://photobucket.com/EastCoastDirtyGirls 

AND WHEN YOU GET YOUR TOP 6 FAVORITE........GO TO [email protected] 

IN THE SUBJECT LINE, POST YOUR NUMBERS........I DO NOT OPEN THE EMAILS I JUST LOOK AT THE NUMBERS IN THE LINE. PLEASE DO NOT VOTE HUNDREDS OF TIMES. THAT WILL MAKE ME HAVE TO BLOCK YOU AND IS A BIG PAIN IN THE REAR! 

SO HAVE FUN, REMEMBER THIS IS AN OFF ROAD CLUB AND WE RIDE EM ALL! 

THANKS AGAIN TO THOSE WHO SENT IN YOUR PICS.....SORRY TO THOSE WHO DID NOT MAKE THE FINALS, HOPE YOU WILL TRY AGAIN NEXT YEAR. 

KRIS 
PRESIDENT 
EAST COAST DIRTY GIRL OFF ROAD CLUB 


PS....STILL NEED SPONSORS....PM ME IF INTERESTED!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I voted :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Booooo!!


No dirty girls...lol

(Votes coming)


----------



## fl750mudchic (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! :374230:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i voted also.


----------

